# Son's new paint job!



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

That old saying..If somebody would have told me....5 yrs ago I would have laughed so hard!! My son found his "home" in life!! US Army. I am just so proud of him. I think the "tribute" to the MIA's and POW's was an outstanding thought so maybe it will remind others when they see his car!! Who would of known!!
God bless all our service men and women!! I will always keep you in my prayers!! V-Bottom I hope your daughter is doing well !!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Tucson tell him thanks for his service from my self and the family.
I know your proud of him. Its a little early but hope you and yours
have a very Blessed Christmas.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

That Man needs to go fishing with me.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Tucsonred:

Tell him Essayons for me.

I've been reading a novel, The Story of Edgar Sawtelle. It is about a boy and dogs, and one of the dogs is named Essay (try: make an effort or attempt).

Hope he is doing well.

E75


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Now that's a statement*. Tell him thanks for his service. TucsonRed you did a good job raising him. Never never never give up on a child.
RT


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks!! I will let him know!! They will be here Christmas. Last year he was in Iraq so this will be wonderful!! He's currently stationed at Ft Benning, Ga but reports to Ft Carson, Co. Dec 30th!! Can't wait to see him and the kids!!


----------

